# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی مواد

## ramyar

سلام
من تمام سایت هارو گشتم همشون یه چیز در مورد رشته ی مهندسی مواد گفتن
اصلا برام جالب نیود.هیچی نفهمیدم
لطفا کسانی که از این رشته اطلاع دارن یا دانشجوی این رشته هستند راهنماییم کنند
چه جور رشته ایه؟؟
از بین گرایش هاش کدوم بهتره؟؟؟
آینده کاری داره؟؟؟
واسه خارج رفتن چجوریه؟؟
و....

----------


## darkman

من ک خودم زیاد نمی شناسم ولی یه معلم داشتیم میگفت خدای مهاجرته

----------


## mhkh1368

> سلام
> من تمام سایت هارو گشتم همشون یه چیز در مورد رشته ی مهندسی مواد گفتن
> اصلا برام جالب نیود.هیچی نفهمیدم
> لطفا کسانی که از این رشته اطلاع دارن یا دانشجوی این رشته هستند راهنماییم کنند
> چه جور رشته ایه؟؟
> از بین گرایش هاش کدوم بهتره؟؟؟
> آینده کاری داره؟؟؟
> واسه خارج رفتن چجوریه؟؟
> و....


من لیسانس مهندسی مواد دارم
البته امسال کنکور دادم تجربی برای پزشکی ولی علتش اینه که از اول نباید میرفتم ریاضی به من نمیخورد
از دانشگاه سمنان گرفتم مدرکم رو روزانه
از لحاظ شرایط کاری ارتباط مستقیمی به وضعیت صنعت کشور داره هر چقدر صنعت سر حال تر باشه اون هم بهتره شرایطش(امیدوارم بخاطر این وضع تحریم ها بهتر بشه)
خود رشته این تعریفش هستش
علم و مهندسی مواد با شیمی تا مقداری ارتباط داره...باید عناصر و ویژگیهاشون رو شناخت(عمده کار عناصر فلزی)
3تا گرایش داره صنعتی استخراج سرامیک
بهترینش صنعتی میشه که توی ارشد هم میشه جوشکاری و خوردگی و انتخاب شناسایی مواد و ....
به نظر من بهترینش خوردگیه که با نفت هم پیوند پیدا میکنه ولی جامع ترین ارشد هم انتخاب و شناسایی مواد میشه
برای مهاجرت هم اینجوری بهت بگم که اگه توی دانشگاه های تاپ تهران باشی شانست بهتره
بقیه رو نمیگم شدنی نیست ولی سخته
در کل هم این رو بدون که متالورژی(اون ر وسطش مهمه :Yahoo (76): )چون جز رشته هایی هستش که به صنایع high tech مربوط میشه برای رفتن و برگشتن اذیت میشی مثلا ممکنه اونور بخاطر ایرانی بودن مدرکت رو ندن
همون بلایی که چند وقت پیش سر اون چند دانشجوی ایرانی که توی نروژ یا سوئد بودن اومد
پیشنهاد من اینه که اگه میخوای بخونی توی تهران دانشگاه خوب(ترجیحا شریف یا تهران)بخون با معدل خوب و البته سواد خوب
مثلا باید تو زمینه های جدید اطلاعات خوبی حین تحصیل کسب کنی مثل نانو(که یادم رفت بگم بیشترین قبولی ارشد نانو از بچه های خوب مواده)فلزات شیشه ای و ...
اگه باز سوال دیگه ای داشتید از پسش بر بیام در خدمتم

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام
> من تمام سایت هارو گشتم همشون یه چیز در مورد رشته ی مهندسی مواد گفتن
> اصلا برام جالب نیود.هیچی نفهمیدم
> لطفا کسانی که از این رشته اطلاع دارن یا دانشجوی این رشته هستند راهنماییم کنند
> چه جور رشته ایه؟؟
> از بین گرایش هاش کدوم بهتره؟؟؟
> آینده کاری داره؟؟؟
> واسه خارج رفتن چجوریه؟؟
> و....


سلام دوست عزیز
کدوم گرایش مهندسی مواد رو می خوای بخونی عزیز؟؟
یعنی به کدوم گرایش خودت علاقه داری؟؟؟
با تشکر :Yahoo (3):

----------


## artim

فقط مهندسی مواد ارشدش سخته

----------


## khaan

در مقایسه با رشته هایی مثل صنایع و مکانیک فرصت های شغلیش کمتره

----------


## ramyar

> سلام دوست عزیز
> کدوم گرایش مهندسی مواد رو می خوای بخونی عزیز؟؟
> یعنی به کدوم گرایش خودت علاقه داری؟؟؟
> با تشکر


صنعتی.........چیزی ازش میدونی؟؟؟

----------


## ramyar

> من لیسانس مهندسی مواد دارم
> البته امسال کنکور دادم تجربی برای پزشکی ولی علتش اینه که از اول نباید میرفتم ریاضی به من نمیخورد
> از دانشگاه سمنان گرفتم مدرکم رو روزانه
> از لحاظ شرایط کاری ارتباط مستقیمی به وضعیت صنعت کشور داره هر چقدر صنعت سر حال تر باشه اون هم بهتره شرایطش(امیدوارم بخاطر این وضع تحریم ها بهتر بشه)
> خود رشته این تعریفش هستش
> علم و مهندسی مواد با شیمی تا مقداری ارتباط داره...باید عناصر و ویژگیهاشون رو شناخت(عمده کار عناصر فلزی)
> 3تا گرایش داره صنعتی استخراج سرامیک
> بهترینش صنعتی میشه که توی ارشد هم میشه جوشکاری و خوردگی و انتخاب شناسایی مواد و ....
> به نظر من بهترینش خوردگیه که با نفت هم پیوند پیدا میکنه ولی جامع ترین ارشد هم انتخاب و شناسایی مواد میشه
> ...


دستت درد نکنه..خیلی خوب توضیح دادید.........یه سوال دیگه اگه زحمت نیست.....کار مهندسی مواد کجاهاست؟؟؟
منظورم اینه که تو کارخانه باید کار کرد یا؟؟؟

----------


## T!G3R

سلام
والا خودم چیزی نمیدونم
ولی اینو تو نت پیدا کردم
میدونم که کل نت رو جستجو کردی ولی حالاگفتم شاید اینو نخونده باشی 
بفرما:
*گرایش‌ متالورژی صنعتی‌:* 
متالورژی  صنعتی‌ عبارت‌ است‌ از روش‌های‌ مختلف‌ تولید مصنوعات‌ فلزی‌ که‌ مهمترین‌  این‌ روش‌ها متالورژی پودری‌، شکل‌ دادن‌، جوشکاری‌ و ماشین‌کاری‌ است‌.  همچنین‌ در متالورژی صنعتی‌ خواص‌ و مشخصات‌ فیزیکی‌، ساختاری‌ و مکانیکی‌  مواد بررسی‌ می‌شود.     *دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ متالورژی صنعتی‌ :* 
ریخته‌گری‌،  انجماد فلزات‌ ، شکل‌ دادن‌ فلزات‌، خواص‌ مکانیکی‌ مواد ، متالورژی  جوشکاری‌ ، متالورژی پودر، روش‌های‌ نوین‌ آنالیز مواد، خوردگی‌ و  اکسیداسیون‌، عملیات‌ حرارتی‌ ، استخراج‌ فلزات‌، انتقال‌ مطالب‌ علمی‌ و  فنی‌.

----------


## mhkh1368

> دستت درد نکنه..خیلی خوب توضیح دادید.........یه سوال دیگه اگه زحمت نیست.....کار مهندسی مواد کجاهاست؟؟؟
> منظورم اینه که تو کارخانه باید کار کرد یا؟؟؟


ببین اصولا هرجایی صنعت و فلز هست باید مهندس مواد هم باشه ولی به صورت خاص کارخانه های خودرو سازی و شرکتهای وابسته 
کارخانه های وزارت و صنایع دفاع(اس.لحه سازی)
شرکتهای ساخت فولاد
شرکتهای ریخته گری
شرکتهای بررسی شرایط(مثلا بررسی جوشکاری(از نظر کیفیت))
کارخانه های ریخته گری
شرکتهای تولید آلیاژ
و کلی جاهای دیگه

----------


## mhkh1368

ولی در حال حاضر شرایط کار خیلی مناسب نیست مگر اینکه وضع صنعت یه تکونی بخوره

----------


## ramyar

ممنون از همه دوستان

----------

